# Was ist Besser zum gamen DDR2 oder DDR3



## akaEmpty (19. März 2010)

Weil ich die Frage so sinn...voll finde, bin ich gespannt, welche Antworten es dazu im Segment "Arbeitsspeicher" zu lesen gibt! Außerdem säh's bestimmt cool aus, wenn im Forum unter "Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen" nur noch ständ "Was ist besser zum gamen..." Ich bin im Moment dabei, von 8GB DDR2-800 auf 8GB DDR3-1600 umzusteigen und bin mir sicher, daß ich erstmal keinen Unterschied feststellen werde. Aber ich weiß nicht wohin mit meiner Zeit und meinem Arbeitslosengeld  ... SCHERZ!! Ich mach's nur, weil ich auch das letzte Quentchen Leistung aus dem Sockel 775 quetschen will!

OT: Übrigens such ich noch das passende Oberthema zur Frage: "Was ist besser zum Furzen Bohnen oder Zwiebeln". Wahrscheinlich stell ich sie am besten erstmal irgendwo in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## theping (19. März 2010)

Öhm 8GB an sich bringen kaum vorteile bei Gamen. Sonst ists halt wie immer, mehr MHZ=Mehr Leistung. AAAAAAber Vorsicht, schneller DDRII mit guten timings kann(!) besser sein als lowbudget DDR3 mit schwachen timmings. 

Spielgeschwindigkeit ist aber meistens durch den FSB "geregelt" hoher FSB = mehr Datenfluss = mehr leistung. Hier und da gibts zwar kleinigkeiten zu beachten, aber da schaust du am besten mal in den Sammelthreads von deinem Mainboard nach. 

OT: Ganz klar beides zusammen. Favorit: Sauerkraut, Zwiebelschnitzel und Bohnen + ne Tasse Kaffee. Deine Kollegen werden dich hassen


----------



## JackOnell (19. März 2010)

Ok ich gehe mal davon aus das du ein 775 Board hast und dir Bewußt bist das nicht auf jedes Board DDR3 passt.



akaEmpty schrieb:


> Ich mach's nur, weil ich auch das letzte Quentchen Leistung aus dem Sockel 775 quetschen will!



Oben hast du ja geschrieben das du den DDR2 austauschen möchtest, also brauchst du ein anderes Board.

So und zu deiner Frage was besser ist.
DDR3 hat halt eine höhere Bandbreite als DDR2 ist dadurch ein wenig schneller aber nicht so als würdest du das groß merken und irgendwas würde jetzt flüssig laufen.
Also DDR3 ist kein Retter in der not wenns um flüssiges Spielen geht.

Desweiteren solltest du wissen das bei einem Sockel 775 SYS die NB zum totalen Flaschenhals wird und du vom Leistungsplus nichts spüren würdest.Üm dort noch vorteile zu haben müsstest du die NB stark übertakten.
Naja und 8GB nutz dir auch wenig, da die Meisten Spiele X32 sind und in der Regel nicht mehr als 2 GB benutzen. Selbst mit vielen Hintergrundprogrammen ist der zuwachs an Leistung minimal


----------



## BigBubby (19. März 2010)

Ich schließe mich mal meinem vorredner an.
Er hat alles wichtige korrekt wiedergegeben


----------



## Waldfee4890 (19. März 2010)

OT: Übrigens such ich noch das passende Oberthema zur Frage: "Was ist besser zum Furzen Bohnen oder Zwiebeln". Wahrscheinlich stell ich sie am besten erstmal irgendwo in der Rumpelkammer.[/QUOTE]

Zum Thema Ram ist ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Doch wie wärs mit `ner ordentlichen Ladung Rosenkohl oder Wirsing?


----------



## akaEmpty (19. März 2010)

@theping: Es wird kein low-budget RAM. Ich denke dabei an DDR3-2000'er, der als 1600'er laufen wird. Flüssiges spielen ist jetzt schon kein Problem, selbst in FullHD mit AA + AF. Es geht mir eher um's Prinzip 

@jackonell: Ich werd den FSB von 333 auf 400 takten und damit im Endeffekt auf 4x 3,6GHz CPU-Takt kommen. 8GB deswegen, weil ich ein paar Sachen in den RAM auslagere und auch vorhabe, bei Gelegenheit eine SSD einzubauen und diese durch einen ausgelagerten Temp-Ordner sowie eine ausgelagerte Auslagerungsdatei vor häufigen, kurzen Zugriffen "schützen" will. 

Viele Boards kommen dafür tatsächlich nicht in Frage. Es wird wohl eins der Firma Asus mit X48 Chipsatz.


----------



## BigBubby (19. März 2010)

Wenn du sowieso neues board kaufst, dann geh doch sinnvoller weise direkt mit dem Prozessor auch höher (i5, i7 oder AM3).


----------



## akaEmpty (19. März 2010)

Jetzt noch nicht. Ich find die 12MB Cache einfach zu schön. Mal schaun, vllt in 2 oder 3 Jahren. Bis dahin ist das System mit Sicherheit noch TOP!


----------



## GxGamer (19. März 2010)

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob DDR3 besser ist, jedoch hab ich mich sehr gefreut wie ich eine kleine Benchmark Tabelle in der GameStar gefunden habe.
Dort ist DDR2-1066 (4GB,5-5-5-15) in Dirt 2 um 0,2% schneller gewesen als 4GB DDR3-1333 RAM (9-9-9-24) 

Der größte Unterschied lag bei 1,5%, zwischen DDR3-2133 und DDR2-800.
So groß scheinen die Unterschiede also nicht zu sein.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> Jetzt noch nicht. Ich find die 12MB Cache einfach zu schön. Mal schaun, vllt in 2 oder 3 Jahren. Bis dahin ist das System mit Sicherheit noch TOP!



Das ist aber nen schwaches argument, denn die tollen 12MB cache brauch nen Core I5 oder Core I7 nicht da die bisi anders funktionieren  

Wie hier schon gesagt wurde der unterschied wird nur marginal sein, da die NB ( die bei nem Core I system entfällt ) den totalen Flaschenhals darstellt.


----------



## JackOnell (19. März 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> Jetzt noch nicht. Ich find die 12MB Cache einfach zu schön. Mal schaun, vllt in 2 oder 3 Jahren. Bis dahin ist das System mit Sicherheit noch TOP!



Also diese Argument auf die Architektur dener CPU bezogen verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, aber wenn du mal dein komplettes SYS postest könnten wir evtl. bessere Tips geben. Aber wenn du unbedingt DDR3 willst mit 775
kannste mir ne PN schicken ich habe noch ein P5Q3 Delux WiFi@n rum liegen hat auch noch Garantie


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2010)

Wie man hier schnell lesen kann, ist es nur ein allgemeiner Laberthread. Das bringt uns alle nicht weiter und ist auch überall im Forum nachzulesen, wo jemand eine Arbeitsspeicher sucht.

Dem Threadersteller sei an dieser Stelle gesagt, dass es hier keinen Preis für den gibt, der die meisten sinnlosen Threads eröffnet. Bitte keine weiteren "Was ist besser als..." Threads erstellen, sonst gibt es als Belohnung durchaus auch mal eine gelbe Karte für Spam.

CLOSED


----------

